
Amazon owns my Echo, I’m just feeding it - adrian_mrd
https://www.theverge.com/2018/2/17/17020962/amazon-echo-alexa-trojan-horse-sad-dreams
======
TwoNineFive
"Hey wiretap!", the editorial edition.

This is how I feel about Windows 10. You can install it on your computer, but
it stops being your computer and becomes Microsoft's computer. It does what
Microsoft wants when Microsoft wants it to.

I work in this industry. The morals of the people around me are disgusting.
The only thing that matters is making money and getting famous, at almost any
cost.

